# WLAN mit Access Point erweitern, via Ethernet möglich?



## darksun-85 (2. September 2015)

*WLAN mit Access Point erweitern, via Ethernet möglich?*

Hallo,

ich hab da mal ne Frage bei der ich im Netz nicht weiterkomme und keine konkrete Antwort finden konnte.
Kann man mit einem WLAN-Access Point das per LAN Kabel mit dem Router verbunden ist ein bestehendes WLAN (das vom Router) erweitern, ohne dabei ein neues WLAN zu erstellen. Also genau so wie ein WLAN-Repeater an der Steckdose es tut?

Hab ein recht langes Haus mit Massiven Wänden, der Router steht am Eingang (muss er), daher ist mein Plan das bereits vorhandene LAN-Kabel zu nutzen und am anderen Ende des Hauses einen Access Point zu platzieren der mit LAN verbunden ist.
Möchte jedeoch damit nur das WLAN erweitern, damit ich nicht immer mobilen Endgerät das WLAN wechseln muss.
Hab es schon mit Steckdosen-WLAN-Repeatern versucht (mehrere Standorte ausprobiert), leider war das sehr langsam und brach immer wieder ab.


Wäre toll wenn mir jemand helfen könnte und evtl auch eine preiswerte Kaufempfehlung posten kann.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## MountyMAX (2. September 2015)

*AW: WLAN mit Access Point erweitern, via Ethernet möglich?*

Du kannst wenn dir das 2,4 GHZ Netz reicht diesen hier holen AVM FRITZ!WLAN Repeater 450E: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r und als LAN Brücke laufen lassen - Das Wlan musst du so einstellen, das es die gleiche SSID und Passwort wie dein "Hauptrouter" hat.

Wenn du 5 Ghz (bzw. beides gleichzeitig) benötigst dann dieser: AVM FRITZ!WLAN Repeater 1750E - Dual-WLAN AC + N bis zu: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

(der LAN Anschluss ist unten dran)


----------



## evilgrin68 (2. September 2015)

*AW: WLAN mit Access Point erweitern, via Ethernet möglich?*

Du kannst auch einen günstigen WLAN-Router (zB. TP-Link) kaufen und diesen als Access-Point laufen lassen. Dazu LAN Kabel an einem LAN Anschluss einstecken, DHCP (solltest ja durch dein bestehendes Netzwerk schon einen DHCP haben) aus und am besten eine feste IP aus deinem Netzwerk vergeben. WLAN natürlich gleiches Passwort und SSID.


----------



## darksun-85 (2. September 2015)

*AW: WLAN mit Access Point erweitern, via Ethernet möglich?*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.

Ach, so einfach geht das, gleiche SSID & Passwort und es funtioniert. 

Was hat es mit DHCP auf sich? MUSS das ausgestellt werden damit es funktioniert? oder ist das optional?
Was ist eigentlich DHCP und wozu braucht man das? Weis nur dass es was mit der Vergabe von IP-Adressen zu tun hat...


----------



## darksun-85 (2. September 2015)

*AW: WLAN mit Access Point erweitern, via Ethernet möglich?*

Hab zwischenzeitlich mal DHCP ausgeschaltet und meinem PC eine feste IPv4 Adresse gegeben. Google ging noch, aber viele andere Seiten konnten nicht mehr angezeigt werden und auch Steam oder Teamspeak verweigerten den Dienst. Ist es wirklich notwendig DHCP aus zu schalten, oder was muss ich tun damit wieder alles funtkioniert?


----------



## MountyMAX (2. September 2015)

*AW: WLAN mit Access Point erweitern, via Ethernet möglich?*

Warum schaltest du DHCP aus? oO

Der AVM Repeater kümmert sich, einfach auf LAN-Brücke einstellen, WLan gleiche SSID/Passwort geben, anstecken, fertig. Bzw. wenn ich es recht in Erinnerung habe. müsste bei der Umstellung auf LAN-BRücke eine entsprechende Frage kommen ob es eigenen DHCP nutzen soll oder den des Routers (in deinem Fall den des Routers)

FRITZ!WLAN Repeater per LAN mit Router (z.B. FRITZ!Box) verbinden | FRITZ!WLAN Repeater 450E | AVM Deutschland


----------



## evilgrin68 (2. September 2015)

*AW: WLAN mit Access Point erweitern, via Ethernet möglich?*

Du musst an dem 2ten Router das DHCP ausschalten, NICHT an deinem PC. Weil in einem Netzwerk darf es nur EINEN DHCP Server geben und das wird wohl dein erster Router sein. Alles was ich oben geschrieben habe gilt für den ZWEITEN Router, wenn du den als Access Point einrichten würdest. 
Besser du nimmst einen Repeater...


----------



## darksun-85 (2. September 2015)

*AW: WLAN mit Access Point erweitern, via Ethernet möglich?*

Achso, das hab ich jetzt falsch verstanden. Das is schon klar dass es nur ein DHCP geben darf, ok dann Bestell ich mir mal den Fritz Accesspoint. 
Vielen Dank für die Tipps


----------



## Zahlenkunst (12. November 2019)

*AW: WLAN mit Access Point erweitern, via Ethernet möglich?*

Hallo und guten Tag zusammen

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Musste mein WLAN (Router im Erdgeschoss) ebenalls mit einem kabelgebundenen AP erweitern (Dachgeschoss). Leider aber kann ich NICHT die identische SSID nehmen, da ansonsten der AP das WLAN komplett übernimmt und dementsprechend schwach natürlich dann dessen Signal im Erdgeschoss ist.

Mein Frage nun, wie bekomme ich es hin, dass beide, also der Router im Erdgeschoss und der AP im Dachgeschoss mit derselben SSID arbeiten. Ich möchte ja ungerne ständig das WLAN wechseln!

Habe etwas gelesen über Roaming Unterstützung von AP`s. Kann das damit zusammen hängen?

LG
Ute


----------



## robbe (16. November 2019)

*AW: WLAN mit Access Point erweitern, via Ethernet möglich?*

Also stellst du am AP dieselbe SSID ein, sendet der Router kein Wlan mehr aus? Sowas hab ich noch nie gehört, normal ist das nicht. Was für Geräte sind das?


----------

